# clinics that treat women over 45



## Yasminka21 (Jan 26, 2019)

Do you know of any clinics in the UK or abroad that offer IVF treatment to women over 45 using donor eggs? If so, please can you recommend one. Thank you


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Pretty much all clinics go up to age 50/55now. In the UK and abroad.
Cyprus i beleive has no age restrictions x


----------



## Sweetmother (Sep 26, 2012)

Yasminka21 said:


> Do you know of any clinics in the UK or abroad that offer IVF treatment to women over 45 using donor eggs? If so, please can you recommend one. Thank you


Hello,
London womens clinic (LWC) is a great place for over 45 with donor eggs. Go on their website, all the info you need are there. All the best !

~ Sweetmother


----------



## xxiolanthexx (May 31, 2016)

Yasminka21 said:


> Do you know of any clinics in the UK or abroad that offer IVF treatment to women over 45 using donor eggs? If so, please can you recommend one. Thank you


Hi Yasminka,

Can highly recommend Serum in Athens for ladies over 45. They will try both own egg and donor and are by far the best we've found.
Best of luck!


----------



## Natty09 (Oct 25, 2021)

Hi, 
Create in the UK will offer IVF treatment for women over 45 with own or donor eggs. I'm 47 and they said they would treat me.
I wish you all the best.


----------



## 45&hopeful (7 mo ago)

Hi Natty09, may I ask how your treatment is going, are you using your own or donor eggs and if you've had any success? thanks


----------



## Natty09 (Oct 25, 2021)

Hi,
I'm really sorry to hear that you had a negative result. Unfortunately, I haven't started any treatment as I can't seem to decide exactly what to do. I think I am worried about going it alone. I just wish I had my partner here, I can't seem to get my head around the idea of a sperm donor. Thinking of co-parenting. However, I wake up every morning panicking, thinking that time is going and I have to make a decision otherwise it will be too late.
I was offered 1 cycle using my own eggs with Create.
I hope you are doing ok and I wish you all the best with your journey.
Take care,
Nat


----------



## 45&hopeful (7 mo ago)

Natty09 said:


> Hi,
> I'm really sorry to hear that you had a negative result. Unfortunately, I haven't started any treatment as I can't seem to decide exactly what to do. I think I am worried about going it alone. I just wish I had my partner here, I can't seem to get my head around the idea of a sperm donor. Thinking of co-parenting. However, I wake up every morning panicking, thinking that time is going and I have to make a decision otherwise it will be too late.
> I was offered 1 cycle using my own eggs with Create.
> I hope you are doing ok and I wish you all the best with your journey.
> ...


Hi Nat, really sorry to hear this. It must be so hard for you being on your own, I really empathise xx You may already have done this or be doing this but have you spoken with a counsellor? They my be able to help guide you in you making your decision x


----------



## MommyKenny (Jul 9, 2019)

Yasminka21 said:


> Do you know of any clinics in the UK or abroad that offer IVF treatment to women over 45 using donor eggs? If so, please can you recommend one. Thank you


Hello I know the clinic we went to treat women 45 and older. We had both sperm and egg donation done. Clinic is in Cyprus called Dunya IVF. I will post their link here and you can connect with them straight through here: Egg Donation in Cyprus | Dunya IVF Fertility Clinic


----------

